# New Zealand Rex mix



## bullfrog

I'm new to rabbits. I wanted NZW, but I found two Rex females one NZ buck and one NZ doe and two hutches for $ 55. The new zealands are black and spotted. I also have a hutch that I built. So have plenty of room. I know that these are not the best meat rabbits, but I will see how they do for producing meat. Has anyone else tried these breads for creating a good meat rabbit. Thanks and looking farward of getting to know this crew.


----------



## SA Farm

That sounds like a really good deal!
As long as they are standard rex, they will mix nicely with the NZs for meat. Rex get to about 9lbs usually and their fine bones make for a good meat/bone ratio - just watch them for sore hocks


----------



## Farmer Jenn

Hi, I am also breeding Standard Rex and New Zealand REW for meat. I've yet to taste the meat from this cross since I'm new to breeding but from all accounts I've heard, Standard Rex are good meat rabbits.


----------



## newbiekat

Does it take the Standard Rex/NZW combination longer to hit processing weights? DH's grandfather wants us to breed that combination instead of the NZW/Californian combination. I'm just curious as to how the growing rate would compare


----------



## Farmer Jenn

I think they may be a bit longer as the standard Rex don't fatten up quite as quick as the New Zealand and Californian but by 12 weeks should be ready. I weighed my 3 month old Rex today and he was 4lbs.


----------



## bullfrog

That's good to know. After I had to make sure the sex of them. The two Rex's was told were female, but they are males. The two nz was told one of sex, but both females. The two females are 4 months old. Hopefully in 2 months will find which male is better. Or should I eat one now?


----------



## Farmer Jenn

I'd wait and see, or maybe find someone with a NZW buck who wants to make a trade  Always good to have a back up buck in case one gets sick.


----------

